# Jose Prieto and Mike Hammer Were In The Cage Again Last Night!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2010)

Jose Prieto and Mike Hammer were in the cage again last night for some local MMA action in Alma, Michigan.

Check out the results on our IRT blog: *The Instinctive Edge*

There are a couple of really good video clips at the bottom of the blog featuring their matches last month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Great Job Jose and Mike keep on doing what you love!_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is the video clip of Mike's match on my blog: *The Instinctive Edge*


----------

